# Blisters Under Fiberglass Siding



## Mason2009 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a 2005 Sydney Outback. We have kept very care of our trailer, but over the past two years we have noted some blister/buckling of fiberglass siding on the front. Ideas on what we can do to get fixed or is it a complete removal and replacement job?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

mason2009 -

The issue you are refering to is "delamination". This is a very hot topic now on OB.com. We recently experienced the lovely event ourselves. To get your best inflow of information - search for "delamination" - you will get plenty of info on the subject!! Good luck.


----------

